#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 1.61.14 Facebook Wi-Fi Ap 360

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Estamos disponibilizando o novo firmware 1.61.14 Facebook Wi-Fi para o AP 360 .

Novidades:
Facebook WiFi
Agendamento de WiFi

Melhorias:
Melhoria nas regras de QOS, quando o primeiro SSID sofre uma alteração
Melhoria no funcionado do SSID com vlan, quando existe um servidor DHCP na rede.
Melhoria no funcionamento da vlan de gerencia quando utilizado vlan no SSID.
Melhoria no importas arquivo de backup do produto.
Melhoria na validação de campo nas configurações SNMP.
Melhoria na validação de campo nas configurações do WACL (MAC).

Procedimento de atualização:
1°- Atualizar o produto para a versão de firmware disponibilizada.
2°- Aguardar o processo de atualização do produto até o final.
3°- Após atualizar, ao abrir a página de login para acesso ao equipamento, pressione no teclado Ctrl + F5, para o acesso ao produto e correto funcionamento.


Nota: A versão 1.61.14 do AP 360 não é compatível com 
a versão do WiseFi 1.1.64.

----------


## elielton

Boa tarde comprei um AP360 para uns teste, porém estou com um problema de acesso a ele depois que configurei o modo ckeckin do facebook, qdo digito o usuário e senha da falha de autenticação conforme a imagem em anexo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde comprei um AP360 para uns teste, porém estou com um problema de acesso a ele depois que configurei o modo ckeckin do facebook, qdo digito o usuário e senha da falha de autenticação conforme a imagem em anexo.


Olá elielton,

Esta mensagem aparece quando existe um erro no usuário ou na senha.

----------


## elielton

> Olá elielton,
> 
> Esta mensagem aparece quando existe um erro no usuário ou na senha.


É serio mesmo que me responderam isso, acha mesmo que eu postaria aqui no forum se não tivesse certeza do usuário e senha?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> É serio mesmo que me responderam isso, acha mesmo que eu postaria aqui no forum se não tivesse certeza do usuário e senha?



Olá elielton,

Essa mensagem de erro se refere a usuário ou senha incorretos, se preferir entre em contato com nosso suporte e podemos acompanha-lo remotamente e analisar seu caso mais profundamente. 

http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

----------

